# mountain layout



## arthur (Dec 20, 2008)

Just started mountains on new layout 14' by 14' . Had to replace air brush. Now i can start. Will post pics in a few days. I'm hoping once completed to have 10 sets ruynning. Making my own mountains trestles bridges and scenery.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

14 by 14 is a long reach. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

T-Man, my layout can be even larger. I think that arthur is just conveying the SF of floor taken up by the layout.

arthur, is your layout modular? The grandson and I have a set of modules that are of the Appalachian coal country. 

Being a modular set up allows us to be flexible in the engines and cars we run. It also keeps the set up from getting monotonous. In just a few minutes we can have a completely different layout.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I haven't done modular just table. I have seen them. What size do you prefer?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

My tables very from 30" long to a couple of 8 footers. Of course, it doesn't need to be said that the smaller tables are MUCH easier to handle. I use the NMRA specifications. If you were to ever get into a club, having specs to go by such as the one's from NMRA, is a plus. You would be able to integrate one of your modules into the club layout. I have even taken a set of modules to a "train show" for a club layout at different shows.

Being modular also allows me to run different eras of rail history in just minutes. I can go from the "Glory Days of Steam" to "modern day" in about 45 minutes.

The largest module, or set of modules, is my yard(s). Depending on which layout I use, the largest set up is 5-6 modules and its's HUGE!

It's not set up at the moment and as soon as it is, I'll take some pictures.

With modular, if done correctly, it is all "plug and play". Really neat. All I get to do is lay the framework, rail bed, and rail. The Conductor(the better half) does all of the "dirty" work. She's the crafty one of this road. I get all of the work that is frustrating.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

What exactly is a modular layout? It almost sounds like you cut the layout into squares or something that you can just rearrange any way that they will fit


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> What exactly is a modular layout? It almost sounds like you cut the layout into squares or something that you can just rearrange any way that they will fit


'zactly. As long as you make sure that standards are met and kept. That is why I use NMRA as a guideline.

My yard, if completely assembled, is almost 16' long and 10 feet wide with "pop-ups" for access. I usually split it into 2-3 yards. One large and two smaller ones and do away with the "pop-ups". 

I have taken the whole yard to train shows for a couple of clubs. Once in Indianapolis and once in Fort Wayne. The whole yard was set up in about an hour and a half. It actually takes longer to tear it down than to set it up. the yard consists of 8 modules if one use the transfer table and the round table.

Model Railroader Magazine did an article on a friend's yard that is a bit smaller than mine(his is 14'x 10') about 10 years ago. Mine was under construction at the time, still is actually. Some of the switches are still manually thrown. Those guys, the photographer and the editor, gave me quite a few tips that made building it and running it much simpler. My yard is larger because of the "run- around" tracks for the switchers. It has two yards, one for each direction and two "layout" tracks each.

The smaller modules can be interchanged to represent the 1920,-50's steam and transition period or modern motive era. Its all "plug and play".

The transition(connection) from module to module is accomplished by using a 3" piece of "transition track". I hold back each rail on each module 1 1/2" to protect the ends of each line.

My entire layout is about 80% done. I keep changing things, adding things and fixing things. It is DCC, but it is walk around. I would like to go wireless. By the time I finish, they may have "lev train" models out. So far the layout has been almost 11 years in construction.

Anyone wishing to build a modular layout should join the NMRA and use their guidelines as to clearances and such. The handbook is really a neat piece of information and reference.

I am hoping to set the layout up this year. We have moved and the layout is low on the Conductor's(my better half) list of things to do. I want to build an out building just for the trains. I want it to look like a depot. I have drawn up a floor plan that will have a work repair area, an office, and a few other creature comforts, like a kitchenette and bathroom. I have to have a place to put a coffee pot and a refrigerator and of course we all know what too much coffee leads to, don't we?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

stationmaster said:


> My entire layout is about 80% done. I keep changing things, adding things and fixing things. It is DCC, but it is walk around. I would like to go wireless. By the time I finish, they may have *"lev train"* models out. So far the layout has been almost 11 years in construction.


I really want to see those hit the model train market... It would be interesting to see if they use the same technology in the models that they use in the real life trains since it would be possible 

Anyways, keep up the good work!


----------

